# Mountain Towns, Help.



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

The woman and I are looking for mountains that have an awesome town at the base. Must have at least somewhat of a downtown area, but we want to avoid that super-resort feel. Places where most of the businesses are owned by locals; a-la Crested Butte. The cozier the better. 

At the same time we don't want to be the only people in town. We'd like to meet people and hang around like-minded folk. 

We are both intermediate-ish riders. We enjoy all sorts of terrain, but no park. 

We just like to ride in morning and afternoon and then explore during the remaining day and night. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you need jobs or not? How big of a concern is cost of living to you? Do you need relatively convenient access to a major airport or no?


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

Do not need jobs. 

Cost of living plays a moderate role in our decision, but we are from an area where cost of living is already relatively high (and taxes are insane) so it may all be relative. 

Airport is not too important. Will have cars and we can always drive to get to the airport - even if it's a trek. 

Thanks for responding!


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Telluride. Bigger than CB, both town and mountain. Similar vibe.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

ThatsNotFennel said:


> Cost of living plays a moderate role in our decision, but we are from an area where cost of living is already relatively high (and taxes are insane) so it may all be relative.
> !


Scratch that, Telluride gonna be pricey? Have to think somewhere other than Colorado, probably.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Missoula, Bozeman, Gresham, Kalispel, Driggs, Nelson, Squamish, Gold Bar, Port Angeles, Packwood, Leavenworth :smile:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Missoula, Bozeman, Gresham, Kalispel, Driggs, Nelson, Squamish, Gold Bar, Port Angeles, Packwood, Leavenworth :smile:


Might as well throw whitefish in there. Sun Valley also..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ThatsNotFennel said:


> The woman and I are looking for mountains that have an awesome town at the base. Must have at least somewhat of a downtown area, but we want to avoid that super-resort feel. Places where most of the businesses are owned by locals; a-la Crested Butte. The cozier the better.
> 
> At the same time we don't want to be the only people in town. We'd like to meet people and hang around like-minded folk.
> 
> ...


You talking vacation or permanent/seasonal living?


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I recommend Breck or Keystone.
But you'll struggle with altitude at first.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

Talking permanent living. Or at least for a few years (3-10). I will look up all the recommendations posted thus far.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

Park City?


----------



## That One Guy... (Feb 19, 2016)

Tahoe- South Lake, Truckee, Tahoe City, Incline Village, Kings Beach. Pick one, you can't really go wrong...


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Stowe? I think it fits but hey, im from VT :grin:


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Missoula, Bozeman, Gresham, Kalispel, Driggs, Nelson, Squamish, Gold Bar, Port Angeles, Packwood, Leavenworth


After some research we were able to eliminate a few options. Canadian towns are unfortunately not possible for us. Really liked what I saw with Missoula except for the University which took it out of the running - neither want to relive our college days. Driggs is definitely on the further research / visit list. 
Thanks!




nutmegchoi said:


> I recommend Breck or Keystone.
> But you'll struggle with altitude at first.


Definitely looking into Colorado. Thanks!




That One Guy... said:


> Tahoe- South Lake, Truckee, Tahoe City, Incline Village, Kings Beach. Pick one, you can't really go wrong...


How is the Summer scene around Tahoe? I would imagine it stays pretty active throughout the year. 




XxGoGirlxX said:


> Stowe? I think it fits but hey, im from VT


We actually both love Vermont. Just returned from Ludlow a week ago. Conditions weren't great but we had a great time anyway. 



Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## That One Guy... (Feb 19, 2016)

Tahoe in the summer is amazing, it has a sweet beach scene. Hiking/biking is amazing. Check out South Lake Tahoe if you want nightlife. North Shore(TC,KB,Incline,Truckee) for slower paced good living. Reno is half an hour one way and Sacramento is two in the other. 4 to San Fran and the whole coast thing. Lots of good music coming through...


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Tahoe. For sure. There's just too much to do.. but you are still only a 3 hr drive from san Francisco, and reno is right around the corner.


----------

